# Cracked rifle stock



## Whoo (Apr 28, 2016)

I have a Ruger M77 Mark ii in .280 that I've had since brand new about 20 years now. I've had mixed emotions about it over the years as some times it's a tack driver and other times I can't seem to get it on target. 

I shot several different loads, and I have messed with the tightness of the screws some, and thought I had found the sweet spot, until the other day I went to clean it and noticed a hairline crack in the stock in front of the trigger. 

Watched some you tube videos of guys fixing stocks with Gorilla Glue or Epoxy. 

Anybody ever mess with one and have any suggestions?


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

I feel for ya!

Leaving for a mule deer hunt in western KS on Monday and decided to give my rifle (Steyer .270) one last check out back. Couldn't keep a decent group at 200 to save my life. Checked it out back in the man-cave and sure enough I cracked a part of the stock next to the rear action screw.....Steyr is down for the count till I get in touch with the company and get a part on order.

Now I'm in crisis mode working up loads for a couple alternates (.300W and .260). Luckily due to decent weather and a backyard range I should have both sorted out tomorrow. 

Sorry, I'm of no help n the stock fixing arena, but I'd work with epoxy before I'd mess with the Gorilla Glue stuff. Just be sure to let it set up.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Devcon plastic steel epoxy since it isn't visible from the looks of it. a small amount mixed and applied to each side after sanding it lightly and cleaning with rubbing alcohol.

BUT 
after you repair that spot 
I would glass bed the whole action and first inch of the barrel the reason things generally crack like that is movement.

the reason one day you can get excellent groups and one day you can't , movement if you tighten things down or the stock swells to fill the space then it stops moving 

I was going through something similar it was like my 308 shot good groups but in 2 different spots either group was very good but when you had to recognize both groups had the same exact point of aim then it was a 2 1/2 to 3 inch group at 100 yards that looked like 2 shots touching in one spot and 3 touching in the other on nearly every 5 shot group.

JB weld would also work , for the crack and the epoxy aka glass bedding of the action in the stock it is a lot of prep and making sure you have release agent (johnson's paste wax) on everything you don't want the epoxy to stick to , any holes filled with modeling clay or plumbers putty , then mix apply and let set about 8 hours then pop the action out of the stock and start cleaning the action , the epoxy takes 24 hours to full strength there are some good videos on how to do it around.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I have used gorllia glue on a lot of wood projects and really like the stuff. Never have messed with epoxy for wood working so can't say about that.

Might contact Boyds for a new stock.







Some one may also have one of the canoe paddle stocks for sale on E bay to get you thru the season.


 Al


----------



## Whoo (Apr 28, 2016)

alleyyooper said:


> I have used gorllia glue on a lot of wood projects and really like the stuff. Never have messed with epoxy for wood working so can't say about that.
> 
> Might contact Boyds for a new stock.
> 
> ...


I priced a Boyds. Gonna try to fix it myself, and if I'm not pleased with my work get a new one.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

There are other companys besides Boyds. I posted that youtube link because it was just what you said you have a Rugar 77 Mark II 280



 Al


----------



## Whoo (Apr 28, 2016)

alleyyooper said:


> There are other companys besides Boyds. I posted that youtube link because it was just what you said you have a Rugar 77 Mark II 280
> 
> 
> 
> Al


My father had a M77 Mark ii in .300 with a Hogue that I loved. The thing felt and shot amazing. Unfortunately somebody else wanted it and a few other guns he had, so they let themselves in and the rest is history on that deal. 

I looked at the Hogue and found several negative reviews. The more I look I'm finding negative reviews on every aftermarket stock ever made. Guess that's the beauty of the internet.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Whoo said:


> The more I look I'm finding negative reviews on every aftermarket stock ever made. Guess that's the beauty of the internet.


Keep in mind unhappy customers are far more vocal.
Every rifle is an individual entity.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I used plumbers putty to fill anything I didn't want the epoxy to fill any place I didn't want epoxy
tape to reduce clean up
paper towel and rubbing alcohol to get any squeeze out 
Johnson's paste wax applied generously with a tooth brush to all the metal 

this was a pillar bedded rifle , but you can see it was sliding on the pillars , when the screws were loose the action moved in the stock a fair bit , after bedding almost none and none when the screws are tight.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

People are really quick to do some reviews, you see it all the time just got it unboxed looks great. Then you never see another word months later unless it didn't do what they wanted.

You handled a houge stock on a Rugar and liked it, I would ignore the negtive reviews and go with your own experince.

 Al


----------



## goodatit (May 1, 2013)

that is exactly what i was going to suggest, now i don't have to.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I would take that rifle to a good gunsmith. The crack is probably a minor issue and can be repaired while at the same time milling out the stock for barrel clearance, glass and pillar bedding. I love the Ruger 77's but another flaw is their non adjustable trigger. I'd have the gunsmith stick a Timney trigger in it at the same time, cranked down to about 2-3 lbs. Ruger 77's are very well made, durable, functional rifles, but they need a little work to make them accurate.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Well in my case it turned out "OK".

Steyr parts are enroute. Did a hasty load development and zero'd both rifles. Ended up taking the .300 which worked out well . Ended up popping this 5x4 mulie at a little under 300 yards. He was the only decent buck I saw in the 2 days out there.










He was an old scrapper as most of his tines were chipped/broken.


----------



## Whoo (Apr 28, 2016)

Chuck R. said:


> Well in my case it turned out "OK".
> 
> Steyr parts are enroute. Did a hasty load development and zero'd both rifles. Ended up taking the .300 which worked out well . Ended up popping this 5x4 mulie at a little under 300 yards. He was the only decent buck I saw in the 2 days out there.
> 
> ...


Congratulations! Awesome buck.


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Whoo said:


> Congratulations! Awesome buck.


Thanks! Hopefully your broken stock ends as happily!


----------

